# Städte und PLZ



## CelikBlek (25. Jun 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer ne Idee wo ich Datenbank Dumps bzw. Skripte für Informationen wie
- Länder
- deutsche Städte mit Postleitzahlen 
finden kann?

Ich habe gegooglet und habe auch paar informationen gefunden, aber nicht wirklich was ich 100% verwenden kann.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ice-breaker (25. Jun 2009)

:arrow: OpenGeoDb


----------



## CelikBlek (29. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Seite. Ich habe folgendes mit den Daten gemacht:
- die Datenbank angelegt mit den export aus deinem Hinweis
- für mich relevanten Daten aus den Tabellen exportiert in meine Tabelle (Postleitzahl, Stadt, Land)

Das Problem jetzt ist, dass ich nicht alle Städte finde, wenn ich einen Select mit Input Postleitzahl ausführe. Manche Treffer bekomme ich und einige wiederum nicht. Insbesondere die Postfach PLZ gehen nicht. Hast du da ne Idee oder was anderes?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (29. Jun 2009)

Postleitzahlen - Bankleitzahlen - Bundesländer

Sieht doch auch recht interessant aus


----------

